# Shimano Steps E6000 Motor Issue



## Turdus philomelos (2 Mar 2021)

Have commuted on this system on a Whyte Highgate for 3 years with 7000 miles on the odometer with no problems.

Just after the New Year I noted the motor was beginning to make a slightly different noise than the norm. Over the next few commutes the uncharacteristic noise became increasingly worrying especially when the engine disengaged over the restricted speed.

Last week I booked the bike into a local Shimano registered mechanic shop for further investigation. The mechanic did agree there was an issue and would open the motor up and try and diagnose what was causing the noise. The report back was that the issue was within a sealed part of the engine and would have to be sent back to the Shimano mothership for further investigation

The mechanic reckoned it would be minimum two weeks before he expected a report back.

Has anyone else had experience with Shimano when a product was out of warranty? 

Fingers crossed this isn't going to be a costly repair or worse a new motor.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Mar 2021)

I was one of many who had problems with the early Alfine 11 gear hubs.

Madison/Shimano replaced it out of warranty, which was a good effort particularly as I was honest and told them it had been on a factory (Rose) Bosch ebike.

I reckon part of my success was due to the bike shop having a long and good relationship with them.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (15 Mar 2021)

Thread Update.

According to Shimano my motor has been superseded and no longer viable to fix. So long story short, was offered a new motor at _cost_ price, £350. With labour costs and shipping my bank balance is now £500 lighter.

Now this may sound a bit hefty but in comparison to £30 per week, on public transport, to commute to work, its a no brainer.


----------



## samsbike (15 Mar 2021)

Did they say what caused the problem? Curious as I have the same motor. 

Thanks


----------



## Turdus philomelos (17 Mar 2021)

samsbike said:


> Did they say what caused the problem? Curious as I have the same motor.
> 
> Thanks


I did ask initially however the notification from Shimano UK Warranty was that the motor could not be repaired.

The lad who was on customer duty that day when i picked my bike up did admit he was only the spanner and had no idea about electronics and reckoned that the chaps at Shimano UK Warranty wouldn't be much more qualified neither. Puts me off buying anther Shimano system in the future,

Gear should be able to be fixed.


----------

